# Hi to everybody.



## bigal (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi everybody, Just joined after getting my Hymer motorhome today. I've only owned one motorhome previously, a VW splitscreen 20 years ago that I px'd for a Citroen car, got £50 in px for the splitscreen, don't even get me started on that one.
            Our plan is to spend time tootling around Britain this year and next year spending some months in France down through Spain and Portugal, wife and I both recently retired.
              I don't know how many folks on here travel with their dog/s but where does your dog go when you are driving along?


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 3, 2010)

Welcome!

My dog - Lucy Lurcher - likes to navigate ...

She thinks she knows better than the satnav, so her bed is conveniently located on the cab floor (on the passenger's side I hasten to add!).

My other/better half rides in the saloon area, enjoying the views through the side windows 

Chris


----------



## maingate (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi and welcome,

The 2 little ones (Pugs) are in their cage.
2 Whippets on the rear fixed bed
1 Whippet on the dinette seat beside the Pugs
1 Whippet on the bench seat behind me with his head through the curtain and resting on my shoulder (He does`nt trust Satnavs and keeps me right, plus he likes to count the squashed Rabbits on the road).


----------



## Leltel (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi and welcome

Our Cockapoo has his bed between the cab seats. Only cause he likes to be close to us.  Enjoy your travels

Lel and Ter


----------



## bevdrew (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, Welcome to the forum.

Our JR is safely belted in via seat belt point in habitation area, with one of these and her usual harness:

Car Vehicle Nylon Pet Cat Dog Seat Safety Belt Seatbelt on eBay (end time 08-Nov-10 04:05:48 GMT)


----------



## bigal (Nov 4, 2010)

Haha,       
            Thanks for the interesting replies. We're planning on doing a shakedown mini tour next week so I can practise figuring out how everything works, it seems petty daunting but I'm sure everything will come together. Does anyone know any picaresque wild spots in the Peak District where we could pitch up for a day or two?


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 4, 2010)

bigal said:


> Haha,
> Thanks for the interesting replies. We're planning on doing a shakedown mini tour next week so I can practise figuring out how everything works, it seems petty daunting but I'm sure everything will come together. Does anyone know any picaresque wild spots in the Peak District where we could pitch up for a day or two?


 
Hi Bigal

I would encourage you to become a full member - whereupon you can download the Wildcamping Map and POI database.

Lots of places in the Peak District are amongst the almost 2,000 places listed throughout England, Wales and Scotland.

The download includes Google Earth data for online browsing, including Streetview links for a closer look at well over 95% of the places, plus POI (point of interest) download files for most satnav devices.

Regards

Chris


----------



## bigal (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes, I'll do that, by the way I can't open the extrior door to the cassette toilet on my van, the key turns but it refuses to open, anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 5, 2010)

bigal said:


> by the way I can't open the extrior door to the cassette toilet on my van, the key turns but it refuses to open, anybody got any ideas?



Find the nearest public loo  or cross your legs.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Bigal and welcome to the site.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 5, 2010)

bigal said:


> Yes, I'll do that, by the way I can't open the extrior door to the cassette toilet on my van, the key turns but it refuses to open, anybody got any ideas?


 
Is it a Tethford? There should be a press button at the bottom of the door (right hand side) Turn key in open position and press the button to open. If you dont have the button, try turning the key half way and pull gently. The cylinder of the lock should come out completely. If that doesn't work, kick the door in.


----------



## bigal (Nov 6, 2010)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Find the nearest public loo  or cross your legs.


 
            Funny but strangely unhelpful, hope I'm not spotting a trend.


              I don't  intend to use the motorhome loo too much if I can help it, but I would just like it to be on my terms. Before I start doing my 007 impersonation with a bent coathanger I think I'll get myself off to my local motorhome centre and have a look at one there, it's a bit difficult to secondguess what the inside of the door looks like when you've only seen it once, briefly.


----------



## bigal (Nov 6, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> Is it a Tethford? There should be a press button at the bottom of the door (right hand side) Turn key in open position and press the button to open. If you dont have the button, try turning the key half way and pull gently. The cylinder of the lock should come out completely. If that doesn't work, kick the door in.


 
                    Hi. Thanks for that. There is a keybutton at the top and an ordinary button at the bottom. The bottom button appears to be working but the one at the top won't open no matter what I do with the key. I need a photo of the interior of the door so I can work out what is happening.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 6, 2010)

bigal said:


> Hi. Thanks for that. There is a keybutton at the top and an ordinary button at the bottom. The bottom button appears to be working but the one at the top won't open no matter what I do with the key. I need a photo of the interior of the door so I can work out what is happening.


 
Have you tried to do it simentaneously, turn key to open, then press key lock in and press button in holding both in to open door. I will go to my MH and have a closer look and get back to you. First try what I have just said. Press both buttons with your thumbs and use your fingers to open.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 6, 2010)

I have had a look at the outside toilet door. If you cannot open it the way I explained then it looks like the cylinder lock has a problem. Try using a very thin but strong flexibale perspex plastic and feed it in between the door, hopefully it MAY bend to push the tongue back so you can release the door. If not, then you need to see a MH workshop solve the problem without damaging the door. Sorry mate, best I can do.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi there

Our dog Teddy loves sitting in the middle of the front seats if he gets board he jumps on the bunk at the back, and as soon as i move off the drivers seat he is there 


dunk


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi there

Our dog Teddy loves sitting in the middle of the front seats if he gets board he jumps on the bunk at the back, and as soon as i move off the drivers seat he is there 
( Japanese Spitz )

dunk


----------



## bigal (Nov 6, 2010)

David & Ann said:


> I have had a look at the outside toilet door. If you cannot open it the way I explained then it looks like the cylinder lock has a problem. Try using a very thin but strong flexibale perspex plastic and feed it in between the door, hopefully it MAY bend to push the tongue back so you can release the door. If not, then you need to see a MH workshop solve the problem without damaging the door. Sorry mate, best I can do.


 
   Thanks for your efforts. Took the hymer to my local motorhome centre today and they advised me to book it into their workshop, he didn't want to risk breaking the door or door surround so it looks like a new lock and labour charges. I'm keen to see how they gain access.


----------



## cipro (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi pal have a good look around plenty of info too absurb, but DYOR always


----------



## spatey (Nov 7, 2010)

*sleeping dog*

Hi welcome to the forum. We started motor homing this July with our dog. I fitted a seat belt onto the side facing seat for our dog to be harnessed to. But true to form he didn’t like where we had decided he should be and now sleeps on the floor between us in the cab at the front. We tried to teach him to navigate but all he does is sleep. We have him now harnessed to the floor and he is very happy until we want to come home and then refuses to get back in the van. By the way our dog's a Tibetan Spanial Pete


----------



## bigal (Nov 8, 2010)

Fixe the loo door! Gained access by hacksaw blade through the top hinge pin which is made of plastic. Top lock catch was broken, plastic again. Replaced top catch with bottom catch until I can source another catch.


----------

